# Xtrend ET10000 Quad G-Edition Linux VLan PVR Receiver



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

Reference to the above receiver at topic title , I bought it online the receiver is equipped with 4TB HDD ,installed internally , When I turned the receiver on and by using the remote control , I pressed

Main Menu -----Information ------- Service . This is what came on the screen HDD Not Available 

But looking at the receiver from top through ventilation holes I can see the Hard Disk is installed in it .

And pressing Main menu ----------Information ---------About . This is what came on the screen :-

Detected HDD - ATA ( TOSHIBA MD04AC ) , Which means there is a Hard Disk is installed in it .

Then How to explain these two case above ?

Also when I pressed the Red button for recording no recording happened , which means that the Hard Disk has to be formatted before it can records ,
But the problem I can not find any thing about Hard Disk in the Main Menu is viewable about HDD .

I asked the seller about this problem , he told me I have to flash the receiver with a new Image using OpenLli zipped files saved in USB Stick by using the procedure provided , I did flash the receiver to get new Image , But no new Image found and the receiver starts booting with existing Image .

I can not remove the cover of the receiver to see the connections of the hard disk . By doing this I will tear the Warrenty Sticker . What can I do ?
Can anybody solve my problem with this hard Disk . Please Advice .

Best Regards

A.M.AL-adhi


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Three possibilities hardware wise:

1. The HDD was not connected in the box.
2. The HDD was incorrectly connected in the box.
3. The HDD is dead on arrival.
4. The HDD was set to read only. Not very useful for a DVR.

Software Wise:

The HDD was never formatted properly for use in the device.

The firmware update, they suggest, would write to the HDD.

So, my suggestion is if you know someone who is computer literate, and can fix computers, take it to them. Yes, it will void the warranty, but chances are by the time you ship it back, pay for shipping, and get a replacement, it would have cost more than what you paid for it. Regardless, looks like it was missed by Chinese Quality Control.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Is this a DISH Network Branded receiver? This forum is for American satellite receivers not Saudi Arabian.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moved to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

RBA said:


> Is this a DISH Network Branded receiver? This forum is for American satellite receivers not Saudi Arabian.


-
TO - RBA This receiver Xtrend et10000 bought from Cologne , Germany for use in European countries , They do not manufacture satellite receivers in Saudi Arabia , But they import satellite receivers from all over the world including American satellite receivers , And this is a question about the receiver and nothing to do where is the receiver is located to be used and who is using it .


----------



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

nmetro said:


> Three possibilities hardware wise:
> 
> 1. The HDD was not connected in the box.
> 2. The HDD was incorrectly connected in the box.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks , nmetro , for prompt reply for help , Actually what you said is correct that what I was thinking , I tried to connect another external HDD using USB cable in the back of the receiver , But it did not work because the internal HDD is connect inside , in order the external HDD to work I have to disconnect the internal HDD .

Best Regards

A.M.AL-Madhi


----------

